# Suger maple and silver maple what one is better



## veener88 (Sep 24, 2006)

Going around my house today I did some checking of what trees I have that I can use for smoking.  I have a few oaks and nees some trimming and I did did one today.  In my search I found out I have at least 100 birch, but I also have a few maples.  I have 1 suger maple to the front of the house and 3 huge silver maples to the back.  I am just wondering is one better then the other.  So over all it looks like I should have a good wood supply.  

I am going to cut down a birch I hope before winter since I see it take about a 9 month to a year to dry.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 25, 2006)

There aren't many maples in my area but I've used Silver Maple (imported from Missouri) with good results. I've heard many say that Sugar Maple is a slower growing tree which produces a harder wood that is better for smoking with. But I don't think there is much difference in the actual flavor.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 29, 2006)

yes


----------



## veener88 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks,

Looks like my silvers are going to get some trimming going.


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 29, 2006)

Our preference would be the Hard ( sugar ) maple.  Silver maple is a soft maple and would not lend itself to our style of smoking.  We almost always prefer the harder, denser woods, ie hickory, post oak, mesquite, persimmon, etc.  Bear in mind that we burn straight log fires (no ccoal&chunks or chips

We did, however use some red maple earlier this year (from some tree prunings) and it was ok, just not much heat for the amount of wood, and quick burning.  Red maple would be about halfway between sugar and silver maple.


----------

